# Tradewinds Cruise Club - Greece?



## Sunshine Wanted (Apr 19, 2009)

Has anyone been on this trip?  We are thinking of it for 2010...


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 19, 2009)

Sunshine Wanted said:


> Has anyone been on this trip?  We are thinking of it for 2010...



Are you an owner or is this an exchange?

Carolyn


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Apr 19, 2009)

At this point we are not owners (however we are going in June and may be tempted to become owners), so it would be an exchange (for now)...


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 19, 2009)

DAE has recently established a trading partner relationship with Tradewinds, so you might try them for the exchange.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 19, 2009)

I thought Tradewinds had a 1 in 4 rule. Is your Grenadines trip not with Tradewinds?


----------



## alanmj (Apr 20, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> I thought Tradewinds had a 1 in 4 rule.



Yes TradeWinds does have a strict 1-in-4 rule for non-members. Also, although the Greece base is now listed with RCI, it is very popular with members so I would be surprised to find many, or even any, weeks available for exchange. There is though now two yatchts at the base, a 5-cabin (4 guest cabins) and a 4-cabin (3 guest cabins), so there may be some availability for less-than-popular times (early season and late season).


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 20, 2009)

The 1 in 4 rule is a creature of RCI, so using an independent exchange company like DAE is usually a way around that.


----------



## Judy (Apr 20, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> DAE has recently established a trading partner relationship with Tradewinds, so you might try them for the exchange.


I searched DAE this morning for the Caribbean 2009 and 2010 and found nothing from Tradewinds.  Is this something that requires an ongoing request?


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 20, 2009)

Probably, although I have seen a number of Tradewinds weeks occaisionally on their availibility list.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Apr 21, 2009)

This year, our Grenadine trip is not a timeshare exchange.  We are paying customers taking advantage of an owner referral rate.  So, we could go (if we could get an available week - maybe the hardest part of all!).


----------



## alanmj (Apr 28, 2009)

Sunshine Wanted said:


> This year, our Grenadine trip is not a timeshare exchange.  We are paying customers taking advantage of an owner referral rate.  So, we could go (if we could get an available week - maybe the hardest part of all!).



TradeWinds tracks names of non-members who go, no matter how they go, and impose a 1-in-4 rule.

Also, as I said, next-to impossible to get Greece except early or late season, no matter which exchange company you use.

If you enjoy the Grenadines, which is for us the best route in the Caribbean, then become a member... you'll not regret it.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Apr 28, 2009)

alanmj said:


> TradeWinds tracks names of non-members who go, no matter how they go, and impose a 1-in-4 rule.
> 
> EVEN IF WE AREN'T GOING THROUGH RCI - THEY WOULD IMPOSE A 1 IN 4 RULE?
> 
> If you enjoy the Grenadines, which is for us the best route in the Caribbean, then become a member... you'll not regret it.



WE LOVE THE GRENADINES - HAVE BEEN FOUR YEARS IN A ROW TO THE AREA (ONE WAY OR THE OTHER - LAND OR BOAT BASED).  LOVE IT!  ALTHOUGH, MISSING THE BVI NOW TOO...


----------

